# Capital Gains Tax in Brazil on sale of overseas property



## warwick

Hi
I am a recent permanent resident of Brazil, currently living and working in Sao Paulo and I have moved from the UK (where I am a citizen). I currently own 2 properties in London and am thinking of selling them as I am now looking to make a life for myself and for my wife (who is from Brazil) here in Brazil.

I was wondering if anyone knows whether I would be liable to pay any Capital Gains Tax (or any other type of tax) to the Brazilian authorities on the sale of my UK property?

Many thanks!
Warwick


----------



## debzor

warwick said:


> Hi
> I am a recent permanent resident of Brazil, currently living and working in Sao Paulo and I have moved from the UK (where I am a citizen). I currently own 2 properties in London and am thinking of selling them as I am now looking to make a life for myself and for my wife (who is from Brazil) here in Brazil.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows whether I would be liable to pay any Capital Gains Tax (or any other type of tax) to the Brazilian authorities on the sale of my UK property?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Warwick


Hi Warwick

I was in a similar situation a few years ago, and paid no CGT in Brazil. Receita Federal is only really is interested in gains made here in Brazil, where they have some control...


----------

